# All dialects: mushroom



## Ghabi

Hello everyone. May I ask what word do you use for mushroom in your dialect?


----------



## cherine

Hi 

It used to be 3eesh el-ghoraab عيش الغراب , and for those who knew or pretended to know French, the word was شامبينيون (champignon).

Now, I don't remember when was the last time I heard either. It's "all English, all the time" and people use mushroom (pronounced like in English, with a short or long و). For example, in a restaurant, you can ask for a شوربة فراخ بالمشروم (shorbet feraakh bel-mashrom/mushroom).


----------



## Josh_

Yes, I've heard the English term a lot.

Here is a thread which may be of interest to you, Ghabi.


----------



## Xence

In my region (Eastern Algeria), we say فقّاع _fuggaa3_, but most people here would use the French _champignon _as when asking for a mushroom pizza بيتزا بالشامبينيون


----------



## rayloom

In Hijazi Arabic, فطر fi6r is most commonly used. Mushroom is also used.
فقع is used for truffles.


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> It used to be 3eesh el-ghoraab عيش الغراب , and for those who knew or pretended to know French, the word was شامبينيون (champignon).
> 
> Now, I don't remember when was the last time I heard either. It's "all English, all the time" and people use mushroom (pronounced like in English, with a short or long و). For example, in a restaurant, you can ask for a شوربة فراخ بالمشروم (shorbet feraakh bel-mashrom/mushroom).


My household and relatives always use عيش الغراب but I always heard it as عشّ الغراب for some reason... my immediate family is in the UK so we forget and say مشروم though I do think it sounds pretentious, it's not really that common in Egyptian dishes!


----------



## Xence

rayloom said:
			
		

> فقع is used for truffles.



Now that's really fun, because _truffles _are called here ترفاس, and I've got no clue from where it comes. Maybe from the French _truffes_, but I am not sure...


----------



## WadiH

We call mushrooms فطر.  I don't know if it's a 'native' vernacular term or if it's a recent MSA 'borrowing.'  I don't even know if we have mushrooms in these parts of Arabia.  I've certainly not seen them in any native Saudi Arabian cuisine.

فقع, as rayloom said, refers to the desert truffle (which I understand is a rather different species from the 'true' truffles you find in Europe).

EDIT:  After some googling, I remember now the type of mushroom that is native to central Arabia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Podaxis
In Arabic it's known as عرجون, and people do eat it (well they used to, at least).  It also turns out that there are various species of mushrooms all over Arabia.


----------



## Ghabi

How fascinating, just like the creature itself. Thanks guys.


Xence said:


> In my region (Eastern Algeria), we say فقّاع _fuggaa3_ ...


What a fitting name! I'm even reminded of an English poem. Do you use the same word for "bubble"?


Wadi Hanifa said:


> In Arabic it's known as عرجون ...


What's the pronunciation? 3arjuun?


----------



## Ustaath

In MSA, as a scientific term it is :الفطر which also mean fungi. plural الفطريات - not surprisingly, also used as a common name for yeast infections which belongs to the fungal Koingdom. 

Many Arabs use that word,- فطر - others use مشروم or  شمبنتون depending on their colonial/ cultural/culinary influence. 
You see, in most local indigenous cuisines, Mushrooms are not  common ingredients, except for "truffles' which is why you have regional words for them.
In the Levant it is 'kama', in Iraq "tchama' with variations on how the vowels are pronounced. others have already been mentioned.
Baker's yeast, is also common, so there is an independent word for it : خميرة with I'm sure local derivatives.


----------



## Ghabi

You're a fungi expert, ya ustaath (not many people know that the yeast and the mushroom are relatives, I'd bet!) Yes, _kama_! This seems to be a very ancient word (just found this interersting article).


----------



## cherine

إسكندراني said:


> My household and relatives always use عيش الغراب but I always heard it as عشّ الغراب for some reason


True. عشّ is (was) also a common pronunciation. I can't tell which was more common, 3eshsh or 3eesh.


> it's not really that common in Egyptian dishes!


No, it's not. Eating mushrooms only became common in Egypt in the 90s. But it's still not eaten by everyone. I'm sure that many have never tasted it.


----------



## Ustaath

interesting how words change, in Lebanon, 3ish ( not 3eysh ) al ghuraab is a sweet of the baklava family


----------



## cherine

That one is called عيش السرايا in Egypt.


----------



## Ustaath

لا عيش السرايا غير عش ( مثل بتاع العصفور( الغراب
هو نوع من البقلاوة: غلاف من الشعيرية محشو بالفستق بشكل عش ... أكيد موجود في مصر
أنا اتخيل الصدمة في المطعم لو واحد لبناني طلب عشش الغراب للتحلية !


----------



## WadiH

Ghabi said:


> What's the pronunciation? 3arjuun?



3əRjuun (R = emphatic راء)


----------



## origumi

فطر fi6r must be an old word, it appears in 1st century AD Hebrew as pitria.


----------



## Abu Rashid

puturu is also attested in Akkadian, so you can probably send that estimate much further back into B.C.


----------



## Xence

Ghabi said:
			
		

> Do you use the same word [fuggaa3] for "bubble"?



Not to my knowledge.
But I wasn't surprised either to discover that فقّاع is used in MSA to designate a disease that affects the skin, called pemphigus.


And, by the way, I much enjoyed Dickinson's poem.


----------



## Kinan

In Syria it's فطر


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Iraq, Jordan and Palestine it's فطر too. It seems to me that this is the most common word.


----------



## إسكندراني

Ghabi said:


> Do you use the same word for "bubble"?


I think we do use فقّاعة / فقاقيع for bubble\bubbles in Egypt.


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> In Iraq, Jordan and Palestine it's فطر too. It seems to me that this is the most common word.


 In Palestinian Arabic I've heard فطر (fiTer), فقع (fu2o3), and فطاريش (faTariish).


----------



## ajamiyya عجمية

الباحوش is how I have heard mushrooms referred to by Moroccans of Riffian Amazigh ancestry.  

That said, trusted Souusi's who actively use Tamazight as their first language claim to have never heard of this word.


----------



## Hemza

Xence said:


> In my region (Eastern Algeria), we say فقّاع _fuggaa3_


Same in Morocco.


----------



## Derakhshan

فطر or مشروم

But truffles are called فَقِع _fagi3_

And I somehow assumed it's from the verb فقع _figa3_ "bursted, exploded", because of the way it "bursts" up through the ground.


----------

